# First fresheners/kidding questions pictures



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 21, 2012)

I posted yesterday about whether first fresheners go later.  Does are alpine, buck was Boer.  Both does stood for the billy the first day & lost interest after a couple of days.  No signs of mating after that.  The billy was with them for a month.  EDD is July 25th if they were bred the first day.  Here are some pictures for speculation:

Fairy: has been leaking a bit from her teats for a week, a bit gooey on the back end last few days, laying down more than usual









Everyone has been really interested in Fairy this week.  Rosie (our other goat) keeps watching her behind.

Rosie: acting pretty much the same as usual


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'd be inclined to say that Rosie is not pregnant. Her udder should be more developed by this time. Fairy looks good, pretty on schedule I'd say.


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 21, 2012)

Here is a picture of Rosie at the middle of June:





And Fairy at the middle of June:


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 21, 2012)

I could have sworn that I've felt fetal movement on Rosie too, but I have noticed really hard bony movement on Fairy now that I haven't felt on Rosie.  Maybe I was just feeling gurgling?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 21, 2012)

From the pictures, Rosie doesn't look pregnant. But I guess you will see for sure in a month. You could have been feeling rumen movement.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 21, 2012)

So sorry, I am sure you are disappointed, but rosie doesn't look pregnant to me either. I was thinking that it could be possible that she is due 21 days later, but with the photos I am thinking she is not bred. I am mostly going by the look of her girl parts(vulva).


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 21, 2012)

Do most goats get pregnant when they stay with a buck for at least a month?  We watched the buck successfully mate her multiple times.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 21, 2012)

Usually, yes. Is this buck proven? Looks to have done it right with Faith, though, so I'm assuming he will be if he's not already. Could be a problem with the doe, or just bad luck.


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 21, 2012)

He was proven.  He got our other doe pregnant & had 100% success rate with my co-workers herd.  In some ways it will be nice to have her bred at a different time for milk purposes.  She's a great pet even if she doesn't ever have any kids... we'd just hoped to milk both.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 21, 2012)

Just because she didn't get pregnant this round doesn't mean she isn't capable. It just simply didn't work out. If these were young girls, she may not have been mature enough to carry a pregnancy. I wouldn't be writing her off yet. No guarantees in livestock or breeding.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 21, 2012)

I have had a couple of does that didn't get bred the first year and then did ok on years 2 and 3. Things happen that we just don't know about or have any control over. 

She should be coming back into breeding cycles again in a few months. I have friends that breed as early as August but I usually wait until November as I like later spring babies. If she wasn't due until the end of July then you didn't breed until the end of Feb. I don' know where you live, but in my part of the country that is pushing the end of the breeding season for most Alpine does.

I have some Alpine/Boer kids this year for the first time. They are cute; I wan't sure what I was going to get. I only did the breeding to put some meat in our freezer, I kinda wish I had planned on a didn't destination for them, they are really really cute.


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 23, 2012)

I didn't think about breeding cycles, but I think that very well may be the case.  Knowing that she's not pregnant now, I'm pretty sure she was in heat last week.

Fairy's udder is even bigger today, still a bit gooey on the back end & her girl parts seem pushed out more & redder.  Ligaments are still there, but softened up a lot.  She's been off by herself a lot today and staring off into space.  This sure is exciting!


----------

